# mocheta



## Laura de Isla Mujeres

Hola compañeros,
Mi duda es la palabra "Mocheta" 
¿Alguien me puede ayudar?
Gracias


----------



## Zorpman

¿Podria dar un contexto en donde la escucho?


----------



## Laura de Isla Mujeres

HOLA ZORPMAN,
Es una descripción de detallada de una construcción y dice así:

MOCHETA DE BLOCK DE HASTA 90 CMS DE ANCHO X 30 CM DE ESPESORA BASE DE BLOCK DE 15X20X40 CMS, ASENTADO CON MORTERO.

Gracias


----------



## cretina

Hola a todos,

Tengo una duda en la palabra "mocheta" en Inglés, es en relación con la instalación de una escalera mecánica, osea que es vocabulario industrial. La frase dice así:

Hay que modificar los huecos de las escaleras mecánicas para que puedan apoyar las nuevas y realizar unas *mochetas* de tamaño.....

Muchas gracias,


----------



## AuPhinger

Encuentro esta con Google---http://www.mocheta.com/  mas de eso, no   sé.


----------



## cretina

Muchas gracias, pero eso no es exactamente el término que yo estaba buscando. Mocheta, en términos de ingeniería industrial, es en relación con la instalación de una escalera mecánica y no con alfombras o moquetas.

Muchas gracias de todas formas, a ver si hubiera alguien que me dé la respuesta.


----------



## Mate

Mocheta debes buscarlo en el contexto de albañileria o mampostería. No sé cómo se dice en inglés pero en castellano es algo así como un saliente en una pared, una estructura de mampostería similar a una columna pero que está como formando parte de un muro.
Espero te sirva.


----------



## Soy Yo

¿Qué viene después de "realizar algunas mochetas de tamaño"? Es que no comprendo bien la explicación de Mateamargo en el contexto de una escalera mecánica.


----------



## Mate

Soy Yo said:


> ¿Qué viene después de "realizar algunas mochetas de tamaño? Es que no comprendo bien la explicación de Mateamargo en el contexto de una escalera mecánica.


Buena pregunta.


----------



## Soy Yo

Encontré esto: 

mocheta:  _architecture_ (_ángulo_): quoin (exterior angle of wall); (_telar_) frame, jamb.

Pero no creo que sea "quoin".  ¿Pudiera ser  "pilaster": "A rectangular column with a capital and base, projecting only slightly from a wall as an ornamental motif"?


----------



## Luis Albornoz

parece que *rabbet*, o *reveal* o *groove *

tienen algo que ver

groove es una concavidad o rebaje que podría agrandarse


----------



## Jocaribbean

Mocheta = Decorative Relief, Embossing or Notching


----------

